# Panasonic THL32E6D - Gaming and MKV?



## DEE (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi

If anyone has experienced gaming via any console on Panasonic THL32E6D, please share your experience? Did you face any ghosting?  Also, does it has MKV support in USB play?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Amir5223 (Oct 27, 2013)

As far as gaming is concerned it is not that good. And yes it has MKV support in USB play.


----------



## dabster (Nov 11, 2013)

Amir5223 said:


> As far as gaming is concerned it is not that good. And yes it has MKV support in USB play.


Yes it has mkv support. Any ideas on how to register this model for 3 year warranty.. ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2013)

we might be buying 42ET60


----------

